
Snopes is in danger of closing its doors due to a business dispute - CrankyBear
http://www.zdnet.com/article/snopes-in-danger-of-closing-its-doors-due-to-business-dispute/
======
Boothroid
Snopes does seem to be struggling with impartiality recently, so I don't feel
as bad about this as I otherwise would.

~~~
gumby
Are you sure, or are you just seeing more articles that disagree with your
preconceptions?

I don't see it, but it could be that I am in a bit of a bubble, so I ask in
the hope of checking that.

~~~
doctorless
It's a little bit of both, honestly. They have definitely taken a strong
political position as of late, which has resulted in instances where they've
ignored legitimate sources that agreed with the rumor they are trying to
dispel, and allowed sources suffering from "citogenesis"-like qualities
because it agreed with their views. I look forward to a future snopes-like
site which is completely impartial, but unfortunately impartiality is very
difficult to exhibit when the subject matter is frequently very subjective.

~~~
valuearb
Citation please.

~~~
retrogradeorbit
[http://www.snopes.com/donald-trump-iraq-war/](http://www.snopes.com/donald-
trump-iraq-war/)

vs

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ThwaDSaoGU8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ThwaDSaoGU8)

~~~
tzs
The question Snopes was answering: "Donald Trump expressed strong opposition
to the war in Iraq before it began in 2003". Snopes says this is false.

The video you linked is an excerpt from a Trump interview where he mostly
waffles on whether we should attack Iraq. The closest he comes to opposing the
war is saying that perhaps we shouldn't do it yet and perhaps should wait for
the UN.

In what universe is that "strong" opposition?

Strong is perhaps a fuzzy term, but the context is Trump making claims like
this one during one of the GOP debates: "I’m the only one on this stage that
said, ‘Do not go into Iraq, do not attack Iraq.’ Nobody else on this stage
said that. And I said it loud and strong".

------
justforFranz
OMFG. Can a smart person please archive the site in case these dummies can't
come to an agreement?

This is spectacularly bad timing considering how many of our institutions that
trade in truth are being attacked.

~~~
peterburkimsher
Let's get Archive Team on it. I'll suggest it on IRC now, I suggest you do the
same.

[http://archiveteam.org](http://archiveteam.org)

------
andriesm
I am happy to see them die. How can you claim to be an independent fact
checker when you are this dishonest. Politifact equally biased and sometimes
outright lying.

------
procrastin
who knew zdnet was still a website

------
egberts1
I smell a divorce brewing between the Mikkelson couple.

~~~
wldcordeiro
The article says there was a divorce and Wikipedia indicates that they've been
divorced for nearly three years.

------
Hambonetasty
Holy Freakin' Snopes.

------
Shivetya
TIL you can hide domain registration and of two companies which aid in this.
To be honest this concerns me more than the fate of the website.

~~~
cratering
It's more than just two companies. Many, if not most, registrars offer this as
an option when you purchase a domain.

